# Wait till black friday ????



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a price on a panny tcp 50U50 for 640.00 plus tax but I'm debating to wait out the 3 months till black friday ? Any thoughts also looked at the Samsung 51 1080 which I'm told is price locked at 697.00 .... Hate to make an impulse buy I also saw that amazon had the panny for 632.00 man missed that one ... Well any advice helps a lot thanks , Pat


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Traditionally, I believe black Friday as well as the weeks leading up to the super bowl in late Jan are the best times to buy tv's. 

I did a google search on previous black friday's and lot of websites that showed sales on tv's on that day. 

No matter what thou, prices always drop. If you need a tv now, I recommend to get it. If you can wait, then wait till black Friday as well as right before super bowl. The Panasonic maybe on sale and if not, other brands will be for sure.


----------



## TheOtherChris (Aug 28, 2009)

tripplej said:


> Traditionally, I believe black Friday as well as the weeks leading up to the super bowl in late Jan are the best times to buy tv's.
> 
> I did a google search on previous black friday's and lot of websites that showed sales on tv's on that day.
> 
> No matter what thou, prices always drop. If you need a tv now, I recommend to get it. If you can wait, then wait till black Friday as well as right before super bowl. The Panasonic maybe on sale and if not, other brands will be for sure.


I believe there will always be better deals on the horizon. Personally, I try to avoid buying newly introduced models of anything, but I don't want to get on the wait til whenever treadmill because I want to start enjoying my new toy NOW. The key is: "once you buy, don't look anymore or you will have regrets."


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

TheOtherChris said:


> The key is: "once you buy, don't look anymore or you will have regrets."


I agree. No matter what don't look back. Buy and enjoy. Prices will always go down with time and whenever newer models come out. You will never catch up if you just look at prices!


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

well guys i couldnt wait i pulled the trigger on the panny 50u50 great deal had some discover card points and saved tax by shippin it to dads house, so happy looks like a great set started running the break in slide (evangelo) cant wait to watch tv on so im off to search for some tv settings have a great thanksgiving all!!!!


----------

